# Server leiser machen



## Jared566 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe vor meine Server leiser zu bekommen. Im moment läuft der E6600 mit dem Boxed Lüfter und das ist mehr als Laut.

Jetzt muss ein neuer CPU Kühler her.

Leider habe ich keine Ahung was im moment auf dem Markt so angesagt ist.

Als zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter habe ich mir den "BeQuiet! Silent Wings 120mm USC" ausgesucht der zusammen mit dieser Lüftersteuerung auf ca. 900 u/min laufen soll. 

Eventuell werde ich auf dieses Gehäsue bald aufrüsten, doch erstmal soll mein altes bleiben.

Als Gehäuse dient mir im moment ein 3 (oder 4) HE 19" Gehäuse.

Die Hardware besteht aus:
E6600
1Gb Ram
3 500GB Festplatten
BeQuiet! Strange Power NT

evtl. kommt auch bald eine Aufrüstung auf einen Q6600 wenn ich mir meinen neuen PC zusammenbaue. Also sollter der Lüfter auch genug Leistungsreserven haben um den auch zu Kühlen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## kress (17. Februar 2010)

Was hälst du vom Scythe Big Shuriken? ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Scythe Big Shuriken
Gute Kühlleistung und er passt wohl auch in dein Gehäuse, da er nicht sehr hoch ist.


----------



## norse (17. Februar 2010)

gibt es schon einiges, man müsste halt nur wissen wie hoch das gehäuse ist  ich hab ein wenig was preisgünstiges gesucht das relativ flach ist, da des Rack ja nicht umbedingt hoch ist.

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCSK-1100 Shuriken Rev.2, der hat etwas mehr kühlfläche als der Big Shuriken
der wäre doch ganz nett, schaffen sollte er acuh den quad aufjednfall und leise wäre er dann.

eine gute gehäusedurchlüftung bringt dann natürlich noch mehr Kühlleistung


----------



## kress (17. Februar 2010)

@norse: Das neue Gehäuse hat 180mm Höhe, da sollte ein Shuriken locker Platz drin haben.


----------



## Jared566 (17. Februar 2010)

whoa ^^ so schnell ne Antwort  schonmal danke ^^

Kann ich den Scythe SCSK-1100 Shurieken Rev.2 auch auf 900u/min drosseln?

Wenn ja ist der gekauft ^^

Mfg Jared


----------



## kress (17. Februar 2010)

Klar, der hat doch nen PWM Anschluss.


----------



## Jared566 (17. Februar 2010)

aber der lüfter hat doch einen 4 pin und die steuerung nur einen 3pin.. ^^


----------



## norse (17. Februar 2010)

das geht  und außerdem kannst den doch ans MB stecken, wird dann vom MB geregelt und ich wette selbst dann ist der wundershcön leise, wenn es ein gutes MB ist hat es acuh eine Lüftersteuerung, dann kannst du per software deinen lüfter regeln.


----------



## BigBoymann (17. Februar 2010)

Für nen E6600 der nicht die ganze Zeit auf Vollast läuft, würde ich mir vieleicht sogar einen auf 800U/min gedrosselten Noctua 140mm Lüfter holen. Leiser gehts nimmer, bei noch sehr guten Kühlleistungen. Da bei dem Lüfter zwei Adapter beiliegen wirst du dann immer entscheiden können auf wieviel Spannung du den laufen lässt, oder aber über die Lüftersteuerung regeln, geht natürlich auch. 
Ich halte die Noctuas auch noch mal für einen Tacken besser als die Silent Wings.


----------



## Jared566 (17. Februar 2010)

Der soll aber auf Volllast laufen, da noch ein SMP Client am werkeln sein wird (sonst wird der nur als reiner Fileserver genutzt). Den Lüfter wollte ich dann dementsprechend anpassen (jenachdem wie die temps sind).

Doch mich macht es stutzig, das der CPU-Lüfter ein 4 Pin anschluss hat die Steuerung aber nur einen 3 pin. Brauche ich noch einen 4 auf 3pin adapter?

Ich möchte den CPU Lüfter aber gerne Hardware-technisch steuern und nicht über eine Software (da ich vor habe linux zu verwenden)

Mfg Jared


----------



## norse (17. Februar 2010)

naja ganz sicher bin ich mir jetzt nicht, aber es gibt adapter von 4 auf 3pin. dann läuft das 
EDIT: na also geht anscheind docH


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Februar 2010)

Nein du kannst einen PWM Lüfter auch normal über die Spannung regeln. Kommt halt drauf an ob der Stecker dann auch an die Lüftersteuerung passt, da dieser ja natürlich breiter ist.


----------



## Jared566 (17. Februar 2010)

mit welchem adapterkabel kann ich denn den cpu lüfter direkt an die lüftersteuerung anschließen? ich habe bei Caseking keins gefunden soweit ich das weiß.. 

Mfg Jared


----------



## schlappe89 (17. Februar 2010)

Bevor du dir 2 oder 3 Zalman Lüftersteuerungen käufst --> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - Scythe Kaze Q 3.5"

Soweit ich weiß kann man da 4 polige Lüfter ganz normal regeln was bei der Zalman Steuerung nur geht wenn man ne Ecke vom Plastik wegscheidet. Bild

Außerdem muss es nicht der kleine Shuriken sein es gibt noch andere Kühler die locker ins Gehäuse passen.


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2010)

Jared566 schrieb:


> Ich möchte den CPU Lüfter aber gerne Hardware-technisch steuern und nicht über eine Software (da ich vor habe linux zu verwenden)



Geht auch mit Linux


----------



## Jared566 (18. Februar 2010)

mit welchem Programm kann ich das denn unter Linux machen? Und bleibt die Einstellung dann auch nach dem Neustart?

Mfg Jared


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2010)

Let me google that for you

Der 2. Treffer.


----------

